
SQuery medical semantic search - guoyangrui
Hi everyone, previously we announced the advent of next generation semantic search engine - SQuery. SQuery digs deeper into the meaning of your search query rather than stupidly matching the text. SQuery now has stepped into the medical area. The demo site contains 4 records on hypertension, insomnia, obesity and hepatitis. SQuery recognizes medical related words&#x2F;phrases and expands them into semantically related terms. The demo site is live at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;104.197.35.32&#x2F; Please email guoyangrui@gmail.com if you would like to test SQuery with your data or have any questions.
======
guoyangrui
Here's an example output

Query:

insomnia

Terms:

insomnia - C0917801 sleeplessness - C0917801 Documents:

NEW_PRL_ID49617 a new insomnia med, Belsomra (bell-SOM-rah, suvorexant)
Persistent insomnia (disorder) Groups:

drug(12)

Zolpidem tartrate(1) zolpidem(1) zolpidem Disintegrating Oral Product(1)
zolpidem Disintegrating Tablet(1) zolpidem Extended Release Tablet(1) zolpidem
Oral Liquid Product(1) zolpidem Oral Product(1) zolpidem Oral Spray(1)
zolpidem Oral Spray Product(1) zolpidem Pill(1) zolpidem Sublingual Product(1)
zolpidem Sublingual Tablet(1) disorder(28)

Benzodiazepine sedative adverse reaction (disorder)(1) Benzodiazepines(1)
Difficulty sleeping(1) Difficulty sleeping (finding)(1) Drug inhibition of
cytochrome p450 CYP3A

